# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آیا رشته پرستاری تا 4 سال آینده اشباع خواهد شد؟

## dr.mohandes

سلام
با توجه به اینکه به احتمال زیاد پرستاری آزاد رو بیارم می خوام کارشناسا بگن امکان داره تا 4 سال آینده که من  فارغ التحصیل می شم همون حکایت رشته های فنی مهندسی برای رشته پرستاری هم اتفاق بیفته؟ ارزش داره بخونم این رشته رو؟(مرد)

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

> سلام عزیز، من خودم نرسم، دارم طرحمو میگذرونم. 140 تا دانشکده ی پرستاری داریم و شاید بیشتر. سالانه هفت هزار پرستار از دانشکده ها فارغ التحصیل میشن، با اینکه خیلی هاشون از ایران مهاجرت میکنند. یا سر کار نمیایند بعضی هاشون، من میدونم خیلی هاشون بعد طرح انصراف میدن شاید به خاطر تفاوت فرهنگها و خصوصیات و خلایق افراددر حال حاظر کشور به 100 هزار پرستار اورژانسی نیاز داره، اگر بخواد استاندارد جهانی را رعایت کنه به 200 هزار پرستار نیاز داره در حالی که سالانه نهایتش از هفت هزار پرستار، پنج هزار تاشون بیان. سر کار، خودت حساب کن چند سال طول میکشه تا کمبود نرس جبران بش،، :$از سوی دیگر چون اموزش پرستاری در ایران مطابق استاندارد امریکا و و کشورهای پیشرفته هست هر جای دنیا بخوای میتونی کار کنی و راحت بهتون کار میدن با حقوقهای اروپا و امریکا بالای 30. میلیون تومن با حقوق ایران!اگرم اغا باشید راحت کار داری تنها شغلیه که بعد فارغ التحصیلی فورا"" میرید سر کار.... <3پس اصلا"" به فکر اشباع پرستاذی نباشید.... همیشه کار هست


حقوقش تو ایران در مقایسه با خارج از کشور چقدر هست؟

----------


## dr.mohandes

> سلام عزیز، من خودم نرسم، دارم طرحمو میگذرونم. 140 تا دانشکده ی پرستاری داریم و شاید بیشتر. سالانه هفت هزار پرستار از دانشکده ها فارغ التحصیل میشن، با اینکه خیلی هاشون از ایران مهاجرت میکنند. یا سر کار نمیایند بعضی هاشون، من میدونم خیلی هاشون بعد طرح انصراف میدن شاید به خاطر تفاوت فرهنگها و خصوصیات و خلایق افراددر حال حاظر کشور به 100 هزار پرستار اورژانسی نیاز داره، اگر بخواد استاندارد جهانی را رعایت کنه به 200 هزار پرستار نیاز داره در حالی که سالانه نهایتش از هفت هزار پرستار، پنج هزار تاشون بیان. سر کار، خودت حساب کن چند سال طول میکشه تا کمبود نرس جبران بش،، :$از سوی دیگر چون اموزش پرستاری در ایران مطابق استاندارد امریکا و و کشورهای پیشرفته هست هر جای دنیا بخوای میتونی کار کنی و راحت بهتون کار میدن با حقوقهای اروپا و امریکا بالای 30. میلیون تومن با حقوق ایران!اگرم اغا باشید راحت کار داری تنها شغلیه که بعد فارغ التحصیلی فورا"" میرید سر کار.... <3پس اصلا"" به فکر اشباع پرستاذی نباشید.... همیشه کار هست


خیلی ممنون از اطلاعات کاملتون، یه سوال داششتم اگه لطف کنین جواب بدین، آیا در حین تحصیل هم می شه کار کرد؟

----------


## Amin97

> خیلی ممنون از اطلاعات کاملتون، یه سوال داششتم اگه لطف کنین جواب بدین، آیا در حین تحصیل هم می شه کار کرد؟


این دقیقا سوال منه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!

----------


## mobin7

با دو سه برابر شدن ظرفیت دانشگاه ها طوری که دانشگاه سقزاباد هم دانشجو پرستاری میگیره تا 4 سال که نه ولی به زودی به سرنوشت رشته های مهندسی دچار میشه...

----------


## jaany

> این دقیقا سوال منه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!


زیرخاکیا رو ا کجا پیدا میکنی؟
جواب سوالت بله هست ولی خیلی سخته هم دروسش هم کارش

----------


## lily7

نمیشه با قطعیت درباره اینده شغلی رشته ها صحبت کرد !
اما اینجور که معلومه حداقل کادر پزشکی همیشه مورد نیاز هستن و تا اشباع شدن این رشته ها فاصله زیادی داریم.

----------


## rajabph

با این وضع اقتصادیو بحرانی مملکتو این هجوم ها بله.همه رشته ها اشباع خواهد شد :Yahoo (31):

----------


## -AMiN-

*همینقد که میخوان برن پرستاری دوبرابرش دارن انصراف میدن برای کنکور مجدد 
به نظر من حداقل تا 10 سال دیگه پرستاری استخدامش خیلی خوبه*

----------


## unlucky

دولت اعلام کرده بود که با کمبود پرستار مواجه هستیم  :Yahoo (21): 
بعد شما از اشباع شدنش حرف میزنید ؟
در ضمن پرستاری هم یکی از رشته های پر انصرافه
فک نمیکنم اشباع بشه

----------


## The JoKer

توی کشور های جهان سومی پرستاری و پزشکی شغلای تضمین شده و هیچ وقت اشباع نمیشه

----------


## fafa.Mmr

تو بیا یزد قول میدم استخدام بشی یکی از دوستام میگه اقوامشون پرستاری خونده تو شهر خودشون نخواستنش اومده یزد 
درضمن تو یزد دوتا بیمارستان هست که به شدت پرستار میخان 
دوتا بیمارستان سه طبقه هم تازه دارن میسازن

----------


## sahelam

مطمین باش اشباع نمیشه وگرنه پذیرش دانشگاه و کم میکردن.

----------


## bashad

نمیشه گفت کاملا بستگی داره به وضعیت سال های اینده

و حتی همین فردا
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nima7044

خیر ؛ ب هیچ عنوان

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------

